# ONR - how much wash water?



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I am looking to use ONR on my car while on holiday in summer and am considering a pop-up bucket to stow in the car that I can use in the process (no room for a normal bucket). 

There are several on the market, ranging from typically 5 litres to around 20 litres.

As I currently have no ONR experience I'm not sure how much water I can expect to get through on my Volvo V70 (I get through over 20 litres on a normal wash). The climate will be mainly hot and likely dusty.

I know I can refill the bucket if I get a smaller one, but would rather get a more appropriate size to begin with. 

What are people's experiences with water usage and ONR? Would a 20 litre bucket be preferable to a 10 litre bucket (no grit guards either)?

Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've considered but not used one of the collapsible buckets before, so this is just my thoughts. They're kept up by the water inside, so as you use the water it's going to end up collapsing on itself. I don't totally see how that will work for washing the car,

I use about 5-6 litres of water in the wash bucket to do a car, but I tend to put about 12-15 litres in the bucket. That covers me for doing wheels, if the car needs an extra pass and also means I'm never too close to the bottom of the bucket (and the dirt).

Take a proper bucket and you should be able to stuff it with all the products and cloths you need, which you'd have to find room for anyway if you used a collapsible bucket.

Of just don't and enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Just so I don't sound too sad, the reason for taking stuff is that last year the car had to be parked under a tree and picked up a huge amount of sap. With black paint and southern France this would bake on... So I rinsed it off each day but again weather was so warm that car dried and then had water spots. 

My thinking is use ONR for a quick wash but taking as little washing stuff as possible (mainly as not enough room in the car!!)


----------

